# Deer stand argument. Hunter harassment?



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

I've had my eye on a particular box blind on public land in Grand Traverse County for a few years. This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground. At 7:15 a.m. A guy shows up demanding that I leave "his" blind. he said he had placed the tems in the blind the day before which gave him the right to use it.. I disagreed and we ended up toe to toe for about 30 seconds before he took his things and left. I called my brother out of his tree stand at lunch time to sit in the blind and I went back to my car. When I got there, there were deer genitals and all kinds of nasty material smeared all over the windshield. there were fresh footprints in the snow going to the rear of my vehicle. They stopped at the gas tank. When I opened the filler door there appeared to be a deer anus and rectum stuffed inside. I am very upset. Would this qualify is Hunter harassment? I don't know his name but I know the cabin where he stays. I think I'm going to call a CO.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes that's harassment but put your self in his shoes how would have felt if a guy did the same to you and pulled your stuff out where you planned to sit? I'd be pissed too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

No, he wasn't harassing you because you were hunting, he was harassing you because you acted like a self centered jerk! That doesn't justify his actions but zeesh! Grow up - both of you!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I hope you learn from this.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yup, I'd be reporting that for sure. 

It's first come first serve in these situations but you say you've been eyeing this blind for years, did you bother checking to see if anyone was using it before hand so you could avoid a situation like you had this morning? I see stands and blinds all over on state land but I would never think about trying to find out if one is in use on the opening morning of rifle season. In my opinion there is no hunting spot worth going toe to toe with anyone over, if they want it that bad they can have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## StumpHunter (Oct 23, 2014)

First off I was unable to hunt this year, for the first time in 18 years. So I have been living vicariously through the posts on opening day here on this forum.

Pardon me, but I laughed so hard I almost swallowed my dip and peed my pants!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Make sure that you take the CO out to the box blind you hunted out of so he can decide if a ticket should be issued.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

1st come 1st serve on public land. i certainly would not say you did anything wrong. hope you can get some justice on your car.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Aren't blinds and stands on state land required to have the owner's info on them? Also, I didn't think they could be there year round. So someone else brings their blind out there every year and you think it's rightfully yours if you beat him to it that morning?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Do it to me and ill start removing it. Nothing in the law says I cant remove it while in use.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

He's a Frick in troll!!!!!! It's all B.S.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Poor deer...


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Troll x2


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Tank. said:


> Yes that's harassment but put your self in his shoes how would have felt if a guy did the same to you and pulled your stuff out where you planned to sit? I'd be pissed too.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


it might be helpful to know that same lantern and chair were in that blind second day of the season last year with nobody hunting.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Funny story however. If it were true you're a dick for moving his stuff. Lantern, camp chair, I'm gone. Common sense


----------



## Kingspointe (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like you might be buying some private land soon...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

It probably seems obvious as to who messed with your vehicle after you pulling a dick move on the guy, but did you or anyone else actually see him do it? If not then it's your word against his, and calling the CO might be just a waste of time, but who knows, it's worth a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> I've had my eye on a particular box blind on public land in Grand Traverse County for a few years. This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground. At 7:15 a.m. A guy shows up demanding that I leave "his" blind. he said he had placed the tems in the blind the day before which gave him the right to use it.. I disagreed and we ended up toe to toe for about 30 seconds before he took his things and left. I called my brother out of his tree stand at lunch time to sit in the blind and I went back to my car. When I got there, there were deer genitals and all kinds of nasty material smeared all over the windshield. there were fresh footprints in the snow going to the rear of my vehicle. They stopped at the gas tank. When I opened the filler door there appeared to be a deer anus and rectum stuffed inside. I am very upset. Would this qualify is Hunter harassment? I don't know his name but I know the cabin where he stays. I think I'm going to call a CO.


The manner in which you went about hunting this morning is why I'd probably stop hunting before I hunt public land. Common courtesy seems to be severely lacking on your part. However, I am thinking you're trolling with this thread.


----------



## buckmaster88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good luck finding support on here. You were in the wrong. Civility and sportsmanship should always take precedence over your quest for a deer on public land. This is precisely the reason why public land hunters take a bad rap. When the guy approached you this morning you should have left.


----------



## wolfe (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't know you can have a box blind on public land and if you can you deserved what you got


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

And if you are trolling you are really a dick. You're an adult do not make up fairy tales!


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats why on public land I always have about three places to choose from. Even though I came up two weeks ago, and last week and scouted and built little blinds out of wood laying around, it never fails that when I get out there some one is parked infront of the trail leading to one of my spots. I am not going to walk into the dark knowing some one has a gun out there, so I move on to another spot. I've learned unfortnuatly this year, that life is way to short to worry about stupid little stuff.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> I've had my eye on a particular box blind on public land in Grand Traverse County for a few years. This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground. At 7:15 a.m. A guy shows up demanding that I leave "his" blind. he said he had placed the tems in the blind the day before which gave him the right to use it.. I disagreed and we ended up toe to toe for about 30 seconds before he took his things and left. I called my brother out of his tree stand at lunch time to sit in the blind and I went back to my car. When I got there, there were deer genitals and all kinds of nasty material smeared all over the windshield. there were fresh footprints in the snow going to the rear of my vehicle. They stopped at the gas tank. When I opened the filler door there appeared to be a deer anus and rectum stuffed inside. I am very upset. Would this qualify is Hunter harassment? I don't know his name but I know the cabin where he stays. I think I'm going to call a CO.


Sounds like he let you off easy.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Deer parts in and on your car??? Consider yourself lucky...You've seen more than me!


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Troll. Still waiting for him to reply to the trespasser ID thread


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep. This thread is the most interesting thing I've seen from stand today!


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> I've had my eye on a particular box blind on public land in Grand Traverse County for a few years. This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground. At 7:15 a.m. A guy shows up demanding that I leave "his" blind. he said he had placed the tems in the blind the day before which gave him the right to use it.. I disagreed and we ended up toe to toe for about 30 seconds before he took his things and left. I called my brother out of his tree stand at lunch time to sit in the blind and I went back to my car. When I got there, there were deer genitals and all kinds of nasty material smeared all over the windshield. there were fresh footprints in the snow going to the rear of my vehicle. They stopped at the gas tank. When I opened the filler door there appeared to be a deer anus and rectum stuffed inside. I am very upset. Would this qualify is Hunter harassment? I don't know his name but I know the cabin where he stays. I think I'm going to call a CO.


Your a jerk off .


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

dman11 said:


> It probably seems obvious as to who messed with your vehicle after you pulling a dick move on the guy, but did you or anyone else actually see him do it? If not then it's your word against his, and calling the CO might be just a waste of time, but who knows, it's worth a try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


no, nobody saw him do it. but they have to deer hanging in front of their cabin. if a CO threatens to do DNA or something I'm sure they will admit to it.

as a side note, when did it become illegal or immoral to hunt a vacant blind on state land?


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Blueump said:


> No, he wasn't harassing you because you were hunting, he was harassing you because you acted like a self centered jerk! That doesn't justify his actions but zeesh! Grow up - both of you!


Yep that. You were wrong even if you did nothing wrong


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

This website is getting ridiculous


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

I would never consider sitting in someone else's stand. It makes me mad when people do rude things like that. Get your own blind and location


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

PalookaJoe said:


> as a side note, when did it become illegal or immoral to hunt a vacant blind on state land?


Illegal and immoral are two different things. You were legal this morning but immoral. 

If you choose to be moral all of sudden, go honestly tell what you know in the damaged trail cam thread.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Got what you deserved. Too bad he couldn't think up some more things to stuff up your 'trucks' ****..


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> Illegal and immoral are two different things. You were legal this morning but immoral.
> 
> If you choose to be moral all of sudden, go honestly tell what you know in the damaged trail cam thread.


This ^


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Funny story however. If it were true you're a dick for moving his stuff. Lantern, camp chair, I'm gone. Common sense


Same here.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Make sure that you take the CO out to the box blind you hunted out of so he can decide if a ticket should be issued.




Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ghostdog524 (Nov 29, 2006)

OK sorry to be a .... But the DNR puts out a guide every year with all the rules ... So here it is. ( Truthfully though going toe to toe with someone is uncalled for and dangerous ) 

requirements of either Type 1 or Type 2, including portable ground blinds, if not removed daily.  Bear hunters may place constructed ground blinds on state lands in bear management units open to bear hunting for which they have a bear license beginning Aug. 10 in Zone 1 units and beginning Aug. 17 in Zone 2 units. Blinds must be removed within five days of a bear being harvested, or within five days of the end of the bear season for which the hunter has a license.  Deer hunters may place constructed ground blinds on all Zone 1 and Zone 2 public lands from Sept. 1 to the end of the annual deer season. In addition to being subject to criminal penalties, any constructed blind found on public land prior to Sept. 1 or after the end of the annual deer season will be considered abandoned. The name and address of the person placing a constructed ground blind on public land must be permanently attached, etched, engraved or painted on the blind. These blinds are not legal on state game areas, state parks, and state recreation areas in Zone 3 (see pg. 12). Fasteners, if used to anchor or attach the blind, cannot penetrate the cambium of a tree and must be removed with the blind. It is unlawful to use an illegal ground blind, regardless of who placed it on public land. Note: If a persons Type 3 ground blind has been permitted to be placed on land administered by a local public agency (city, township, county), the local agency will establish the length of time that a blind may be placed on its property.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't it Illegal to sit in an old box blind on state land? I always thought you could get a ticket for using an illegal blind even if you didn't build it.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

PalookaJoe said:


> no, nobody saw him do it. but they have to deer hanging in front of their cabin. if a CO threatens to do DNA or something I'm sure they will admit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> as a side note, when did it become illegal or immoral to hunt a vacant blind on state land?



The manner by which you did it makes you a giant tool.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> OK. I want to make sure I understand what everybody is saying. I walk up to an old box blind on public land at 6 a.m. opening morning that has had the same chair and lantern sitting in it for a year and decide to hunt there. I place the chair and lantern outside and settle in for my hunt. Almost an hour and a half later, a guy walks up and tells me I have to leave because it is his blind. When I tell him I won't leave, he proceeds to smear my vehicle with deer genitals. If I understand most of you correctly, I'm the hunter with no ethics?
> 
> And for those of you who find my story funny......I assure you it was not.


If you don't get it, clearly you're wasting your time on this site with this post (and many others based on your post history). 

I think the golden rule got the best of.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I kinda hope MTV has this as another reality show so I can see how it all went down...this story is better than anything on TV.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn squatters are everywhere.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Fred Bear said:


> are you serious? you sat in some one elses blind and did not expect them to be pissed??


Especially on opening morning.. 

You got lucky with the outcome.. No matter how big or bad you think you are there is always someone out there bigger and badder and or possibly completely nuts.. Anytime an altercation over hunting comes up folks should think back to that nut case in Wisconsin a handful of years back that shot people over blinds.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

PalookaJoe said:


> OK. I want to make sure I understand what everybody is saying. I walk up to an old box blind on public land at 6 a.m. opening morning that has had the same chair and lantern sitting in it for a year and decide to hunt there. I place the chair and lantern outside and settle in for my hunt. Almost an hour and a half later, a guy walks up and tells me I have to leave because it is his blind. When I tell him I won't leave, he proceeds to smear my vehicle with deer genitals. If I understand most of you correctly, I'm the hunter with no ethics?
> 
> And for those of you who find my story funny......I assure you it was not.


 
So, somehow you want sympathy from everybody on this forum for your damaged property, yet you have information on another thread that would help clear up an issue of trespass (where somebody's property is now gone) and you won't oblige? 


Seriously?.....


----------



## Tytess (Nov 15, 2014)

PalookaJoe said:


> OK. I want to make sure I understand what everybody is saying. I walk up to an old box blind on public land at 6 a.m. opening morning that has had the same chair and lantern sitting in it for a year and decide to hunt there. I place the chair and lantern outside and settle in for my hunt. Almost an hour and a half later, a guy walks up and tells me I have to leave because it is his blind. When I tell him I won't leave, he proceeds to smear my vehicle with deer genitals. If I understand most of you correctly, I'm the hunter with no ethics?
> 
> And for those of you who find my story funny......I assure you it was not.


OK,OK. I've been holding back at this topic laughing for to long. Do you have proof that it was the man from the blInd? As it make sense that he did it, you need evidence before you call anybody. 

And it is pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

PalookaJoe said:


> OK. I want to make sure I understand what everybody is saying. I walk up to an old box blind on public land at 6 a.m. opening morning that has had the same chair and lantern sitting in it for a year and decide to hunt there. I place the chair and lantern outside and settle in for my hunt. Almost an hour and a half later, a guy walks up and tells me I have to leave because it is his blind. When I tell him I won't leave, he proceeds to smear my vehicle with deer genitals. If I understand most of you correctly, I'm the hunter with no ethics?
> 
> And for those of you who find my story funny......I assure you it was not.


You need to get your head checked......


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

You guys gave this guy 7 pages of attention? Seriously?


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

SNAPPY said:


> Great example of piss poor hunter ethics on op's part. Find another spot to hunt! How's that car run on buttholes?


I wish my vehicle ran on***holes. Endless supply


----------



## Nocked Up (Oct 12, 2014)

motdean said:


> So, somehow you want sympathy from everybody on this forum for your damaged property, yet you have information on another thread that would help clear up an issue of trespass (where somebody's property is now gone) and you won't oblige?
> 
> 
> Seriously?.....


Whoa, what's the story behind the whole trespassing ordeal?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

How does your car run on butt holes!!! Now that's funny


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

bradb460 said:


> I wish my vehicle ran on***holes. Endless supply



Best post of the entire thread. Maybe a nominee for post of the year!

Dude, you can't sit in someone else's spot on the morning of opening day unless you are prepared to leave if the "owner" shows up. You both are law-breakers, but you pushed the issue by not leaving. If you don't understand that then we can't help you any further and there is nothing left to discuss here.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

wannabapro said:


> Best post of the entire thread. Maybe a nominee for post of the year!
> 
> Dude, you can't sit in someone else's spot on the morning of opening day unless you are prepared to leave if the "owner" shows up. You both are law-breakers, but you pushed the issue by not leaving. If you dont understand that then we can't help you any further and there is nothing left to discuss here.


the "owner"of the blind..."someone else's spot?" I've been sitting in an old permanent shack on public land for an hour and a half, and you're telling me I have to leave when a guy walks up and says it is his property? he proceeds to get in my face making all kinds of threats, then vandalizes my vehicle. Now you are saying I am a law breaker? WOW!
Lots of very interesting interpretations of Michigan Law in this thread. Geeeez


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

PalookaJoe said:


> the "owner"of the blind..."someone else's spot?" I've been sitting in an old permanent shack on public land for an hour and a half, and you're telling me I have to leave when a guy walks up and says it is his property? he proceeds to get in my face making all kinds of threats, then vandalizes my vehicle. Now you are saying I am a law breaker? WOW!
> Lots of very interesting interpretations of Michigan Law in this thread. Geeeez


For starters permanent shacks are illegal on public land, so you were breaking the law using it. I also doubt it had a name and address on it so there is misdemeanor number 2. And I am not interpreting the law, that is the law.


----------



## bucksnort73 (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you missed a main point somewhere. The blind itself is illegal. Not marked with a name (I assume) and is also a blind with unnatural, man made materials left out on public land. If a CO had walked in you would be ticketed just for using it. You broke the law. Hunter ethics dictate that you give another hunter hi s space, not invade it blatantly the way you did. You broke the law and the rule of ethics. Don't blame the guys on this forum for calling you on it. Learn from this and change your ways.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ill say it straight out. Your an *******. At best. I would never sit in someones spot. And as soon as you moved his things I would see that as attempted theft


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

PalookaJoe said:


> the "owner"of the blind..."someone else's spot?" I've been sitting in an old permanent shack on public land for an hour and a half, and you're telling me I have to leave when a guy walks up and says it is his property? he proceeds to get in my face making all kinds of threats, then vandalizes my vehicle. Now you are saying I am a law breaker? WOW!
> Lots of very interesting interpretations of Michigan Law in this thread. Geeeez


You should of never been there in the first place. Putting aside the fact it was a illegal blind you should of went and seen if it was being used like on the 16th and then determined if it was abandoned or not and maybe considered it for next year. 

Few years back I constructed a ground blind in mid October with the intentions of not showing up there again until opener and when I got there opening morning someone had added some camo burlap and all the leaves were cleared out again and sure enough as I was sitting there here comes a flashlight. That guy got pissy with me but, screw him. He didn't do his homework. I have sat in people's old blinds before but, it's a process. Normally I find them while scouting preseason then go check them after the season started for signs of being used, then next year if no signs of use then I will consider using it but, then it's still a risky move on opener


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

wildcoy73 said:


> Ill say it straight out. Your an *******. At best. I would never sit in someones spot. And as soon as you moved his things I would see that as attempted theft


Again with the "someone elses spot" routine. kindly have all the information before you comment next time and start calling people Vulgar names. "His things" included an old camp chair and a rusty lantern that had been in the blind for at least a year. I guess based on your comments, next opening morning I'll just start walking around at daylight on public land,visiting all my favorite old hunting spots, and kicking people out of blinds I have used in previous years.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

PalookaJoe said:


> And for those of you who find my story funny......I assure you it was not.


I don't know bro.... I think most of us are laughing at you. 
You can hunt other peoples stuff if you want ....... I think it's disrespectful 
...... But even if you thought it was abandoned, when the man shows up you apologize and leave. 
Lucky he didn't shoot you.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

PalookaJoe said:


> Again with the "someone elses spot" routine. kindly have all the information before you comment next time and start calling people Vulgar names. "His things" included an old camp chair and a rusty lantern that had been in the blind for at least a year. I guess based on your comments, next opening morning I'll just start walking around at daylight on public land,visiting all my favorite old hunting spots, and kicking people out of blinds I have used in previous years.


Is it possible he places and removes the blind every year as written in the rule book and you just happen to see it after legal placement?


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Squatter...


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Rather than say you sat inside this old blind, you would have been better off saying you sat on the ground near an old blind and then seen what some of these people would have said.


It's unfortunate it turned out the way it did.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

PalookaJoe said:


> Again with the "someone elses spot" routine. kindly have all the information before you comment next time and start calling people Vulgar names. "His things" included an old camp chair and a rusty lantern that had been in the blind for at least a year. I guess based on your comments, next opening morning I'll just start walking around at daylight on public land,visiting all my favorite old hunting spots, and kicking people out of blinds I have used in previous years.


Guess you should. Never does the poster say a rusty lantner. He states the guy tell him he put the stuff out the night before.
Hunt where ever you feel you need to. Better get up early to beat me to my spot. And if ya sit in front of me go ahead ill move location. And wont say a word. May be loud but hey its public land.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Grand Traverse sheriff's department just called me back. they said based on what I told them it's a pretty clear-cut case of assault. thats if I can ever find the guy.I was able to record about the last 10 seconds of his tirade maybe I'll try to post a still photo of him. As for the vandalism to my ehicle, they said there's not much that can be done unless there is a witness.

A big thanks to all the guys who P. M ed. Me with support and advice. it's a shame you weren't comfortable leaving your comments in the open forum.

as for everybody else who thinks it's okay for someone to treat public land like their own backyard, I wish you luck. I hope you never have a person approach you at first light on opening morning Demanding you leave "their" blind.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> Grand Traverse sheriff's department just called me back. they said based on what I told them it's a pretty clear-cut case of assault. thats if I can ever find the guy.I was able to record about the last 10 seconds of his tirade maybe I'll try to post a still photo of him. As for the vandalism to my ehicle, they said there's not much that can be done unless there is a witness.
> 
> A big thanks to all the guys who P. M ed. Me with support and advice. it's a shame you weren't comfortable leaving your comments in the open forum.
> 
> as for everybody else who thinks it's okay for someone to treat public land like their own backyard, I wish you luck. I hope you never have a person approach you at first light on opening morning Demanding you leave "their" blind.


Again TROLL


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

it seems i'm in the minority here. for a guy to leave a chair and lantern on public property and show up at 7:15 is just cheesy. many years ago this happen to me, i got to a spot i had planned to hunt. there was somebody already there, i wished him good luck and moved on. i have taken more then my fair share of deer in 45 yrs of hunting. killing a deer now days is just a bonus. i'm glad i hunt on private land now. too many yahoo's out there these days.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

SNAPPY said:


> Great example of piss poor hunter ethics on op's part. Find another spot to hunt! How's that car run on buttholes?



Lmao


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

PalookaJoe said:


> Grand Traverse sheriff's department just called me back. they said based on what I told them it's a pretty clear-cut case of assault. thats if I can ever find the guy.I was able to record about the last 10 seconds of his tirade maybe I'll try to post a still photo of him. As for the vandalism to my ehicle, they said there's not much that can be done unless there is a witness.
> 
> A big thanks to all the guys who P. M ed. Me with support and advice. it's a shame you weren't comfortable leaving your comments in the open forum.
> 
> as for everybody else who thinks it's okay for someone to treat public land like their own backyard, I wish you luck. I hope you never have a person approach you at first light on opening morning Demanding you leave "their" blind.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishon-fishoff (Apr 2, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> Grand Traverse sheriff's department just called me back. they said based on what I told them it's a pretty clear-cut case of assault. thats if I can ever find the guy.I was able to record about the last 10 seconds of his tirade maybe I'll try to post a still photo of him. As for the vandalism to my ehicle, they said there's not much that can be done unless there is a witness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to see the video! I'm guessing your done posting to this thread. 

I would not sit in a blind I didn't put the time into or erect myself. 

How come it seems in a lot of your posts there are issues with sportsman in the field! Do you not see the problem? We do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground...
> 
> 
> ...as for everybody else who thinks it's okay for someone to treat public land like their own backyard, I wish you luck.



Mr. Pot let me introduce you to Mr. Kettle!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

God this is worse then a rage ( Broadhead), issue. I think mostly it is too bad, for the reason, that basically 2 hunters, had their opener ruined. I think their is the law, ( can/can't), and then their is the ethical etiquette side of things ( should/ shouldn't). I think both of you stepped over. I am not judging either of you but you most admit, both of your openers were ruined.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I had to re-read this, because many times, 7 pages into a post, the op's question is not even addressed . so Yes I think it is hunter harassment. times 2, and that it is a shame what happened to both of you. I think both of you handled this wrong. HOWEVER, I do wish you a good season after all this


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

One of the more entertaining threads I've seen in a long long time.

I have no clue if OP is a troll or whatever. Or if this is just a short story intended for entertainment.

But the scenario he describes undoubtedley has happened at some time or another.....maybe even to him yesterday. How could we know?

Still, it seems the OP is getting kicked around this ring a bit. 

Not unfairly.

Chair? Lantern? In a deer blind? On November 15th? Sure sounds to me someone else had the intention to use it. 

So along comes some d*ck and moves the stuff out beforehand. Ouch!! 

May have been legal, but not right. 
May have been legal....but still stupid.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm just grateful that the OP has provided me, with what will surely be a long used one-liner. 

My Dad texted me last night from camp, that they had no luck on Opening Day. (I'm not there because I'm still killing ducks) They had seen very few deer, after weeks and weeks of endless pics. I simply replied, "Well, at least nobody put a deer anus in the fuel door of your vehicle". He obviously had no clue wth I was talking about. But he will when I get up north this week, and get to tell him this story.

Personally, I would never sit in someone else's blind. It's just asking for a bad day, all around. (Which you got)


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

PalookaJoe said:


> I've had my eye on a particular box blind on public land in Grand Traverse County for a few years. This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground. At 7:15 a.m. A guy shows up demanding that I leave "his" blind. he said he had placed the tems in the blind the day before which gave him the right to use it.. I disagreed and we ended up toe to toe for about 30 seconds before he took his things and left. I called my brother out of his tree stand at lunch time to sit in the blind and I went back to my car. When I got there, there were deer genitals and all kinds of nasty material smeared all over the windshield. there were fresh footprints in the snow going to the rear of my vehicle. They stopped at the gas tank. When I opened the filler door there appeared to be a deer anus and rectum stuffed inside. I am very upset. Would this qualify is Hunter harassment? I don't know his name but I know the cabin where he stays. I think I'm going to call a CO.


Seems to me you went looking for trouble and found it.
Sometimes victims need to look only at there own lapse in judgement ( being nice here ) to realize that their common sense is in short supply.
Thanks for sharing and look forward to you keeping us informed about the assault investigation.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

> Grand Traverse sheriff's department just called me back. they said based on
> what I told them it's a pretty clear-cut case of assault. *thats if I can ever
> find the guy*.I was able to record about the last 10 seconds of his tirade maybe
> *I'll try to post a still photo of him*.


I knew this was coming ........For those that haven't read the trespassing thread mentioned here several times I recommend you do. In that thread palooka or a couple of his buddies had their photos posted and palooka was not happy about it! 

Now you say* if you can ever find the guy* but earlier in this thread you claimed there was a deer hanging at their camp???? So you already know where to find him........


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

PalookaJoe said:


> I've had my eye on a particular box blind on public land in Grand Traverse County for a few years. This morning I decided to get out early and get settled into that blind by 6 a.m.. when I arrived I removed a folding camp chair and a lantern. I just set them outside the blind on the ground. At 7:15 a.m. A guy shows up demanding that I leave "his" blind. he said he had placed the tems in the blind the day before which gave him the right to use it.. I disagreed and we ended up toe to toe for about 30 seconds before he took his things and left. I called my brother out of his tree stand at lunch time to sit in the blind and I went back to my car. When I got there, there were deer genitals and all kinds of nasty material smeared all over the windshield. there were fresh footprints in the snow going to the rear of my vehicle. They stopped at the gas tank. When I opened the filler door there appeared to be a deer anus and rectum stuffed inside. I am very upset. Would this qualify is Hunter harassment? I don't know his name but I know the cabin where he stays. I think I'm going to call a CO.


Yes you were legal by all means. But you are still an a** and a very poor sportsman. The other guy is any better for his actions after the confrontation. You both are in the same category. Poor sportsman and hunters.


----------



## Henpicker (May 20, 2008)

Go to the Mi. hunting regs. to pg. 24 and you'll find out that the said blind that's being discussed is legal as long as the owners name and address was attached, etched or painted on the blind, and if you're disabled you can even use them in zone 3. You can place them on Sept. 1 and have to remove them after deer season. It wouldn't be abandoned until after then. I feel sorry for the guy that has been hunting his spot for years and some idiot wants to muscle in on it. Nothing more than hunter harassment by P.J.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

fishon-fishoff said:


> I would love to see the video! I'm guessing your done posting to this thread.
> 
> I would not sit in a blind I didn't put the time into or erect myself.
> 
> ...


I would say because he relies on entitlement rather than moral or ethical decisions. IMO, the original poster should be charged with hunter harassment. 

Judging by the responses to this thread, there's a whole bunch of us who could get along hunting the same piece of public ground.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

**** move to kick him out of fhat blind. Plain and simple. Not saying he was justified to do what he did, I personally think he went way too far, but hopefully you learned from this.


----------

